# Edición de Pads en Eagle



## Vinylpsichedelic (Abr 20, 2010)

Hola que tal tengo una duda con respecto a la utilización del Eagle, tengo la versión 5.1 y les comento mi forma de trabajo:
1>Diseño el esquema.
2>Lo paso al PCB (Switch to board)
3>Ordeno los componentes y utilizo las herramientas de ruteo manual o automático según lo requiera el circuito.

Hasta aquí todo bien, sin problemas, pero cuando termino de trazar las pistas y conectarlas quedan dentro de los Pads, o sea, las líneas azules quedan dentro de los huecos de los pads, 
Así:





Y yo quiero que los huecos de los pads queden vacios así:







De esta manera el perforado de las placas se hace más fácil, actualmente lo que hago exportando la imagen y retocándola en Paint, borrándole los huecos a los pads y despues pasarlo a monocromático, si ya sé que es una cag.. por eso quiero hacerlo directamente en el Eagle, Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## jejavi (Abr 20, 2010)

la verdad es que cuando imprimes tu pcb automaticamente desaparecen la lineas dentro de los pads,haz la prueba si tienes la version 5 en adelante, imprimiendo a traves de pdf y me cuentas...
salu2 desde colombia.


----------



## Vinylpsichedelic (Abr 20, 2010)

Nah!! soy un B.........!!
gracias, me da verguenza que no me haya dado cuenta antes


----------



## Astharoth (Abr 20, 2010)

Aprovechando tu post siempre tuve una duda, ¿es posible aumentar el tamaño del diametro del pad de la resistencia de 1/4 watt (las comunes)?  yo siempre aumentó el diametro de los pads en paint pero es muy laborioso.


----------



## Vinylpsichedelic (Abr 20, 2010)

Fijate en el buscador que eso ya fue tratado con anterioridad, yo lo vi hoy antes de postear esto


----------



## Helder Guerra (Jun 17, 2010)

Hola Astharoth,
Si puedes aumentar el diametro de los pad, los pasos son los siguientes:
desde el control panel, file-open-library-rcl-abrir ya esta abierta la libreria, ahora buscamos el package de la resistencia de un 1/4 de vatio para la cual puedes utilizar la 0207/7.
Continuas con: en el menu library-package-0207/7-ok, bueno aqui ya puedes ver el package a editar.
Para  cambiar el diametro: en el menu edit-change-diameter-1.8mm-ok, luego haces cilk sobre cada pad y notaras como cambia de tamaño. Solo queda guardar el cambio y listo.

Bueno espero te sirva este minitutorial.


----------



## Astharoth (Jul 9, 2010)

Gracias por tu respuesta Helder277, funcionó perfectamente.


----------



## falflores (Feb 28, 2011)

Helder Guerra dijo:


> Hola Astharoth,
> Si puedes aumentar el diametro de los pad, los pasos son los siguientes:
> desde el control panel, file-open-library-rcl-abrir ya esta abierta la libreria, ahora buscamos el package de la resistencia de un 1/4 de vatio para la cual puedes utilizar la 0207/7.
> Continuas con: en el menu library-package-0207/7-ok, bueno aqui ya puedes ver el package a editar.
> ...



Hola Helder, no sabes de que ayuda me fue tu mini-tutorial, llevo como 20 placas peleandome con los mini pads que traen los componentes por defecto, poniéndoles otros mas grandes encima, y ahora gracias a ti puedo hacer placas a doble cara perfectamente. Gracias amigo!


----------



## hams10 (Ago 3, 2011)

buenas noches ya q abarcaron el tema hace mucho quisiera saber si hay alguna manera de q durante el autoruteo haga las lineas mas grande automaticamente, o de todos modos tengo q aumentarle el tamaño manualmente despues del autoruteo de las pistas???...gracias por su pronta respuesta


----------

